# Viewing NEF files??



## Sinister_kid (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry if in the wrong section but....

I was just wondering if there is anyway to view NEF files while exploring through folders, kinda like how there is a small preview with jpg's, on my PC.

At school on the Mac's we use it shows a little preview but not on my PC. If anybody knows how to do this please let me know  

Thanks!


----------



## Dweller (Feb 19, 2009)

yep. here you go.

Nikon Imaging | Global Site | Nikon RAW Codec - NEF Codec


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 19, 2009)

Beat me to it... yes that is the tool.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Feb 19, 2009)

NICE! didn't think about looking there *embarassed* 

Thanks though guys!

I hope this works with the D80 files? cause it says only with files taken on the D3X


----------



## Dweller (Feb 19, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> NICE! didn't think about looking there *embarassed*
> 
> Thanks though guys!
> 
> I hope this works with the D80 files? cause it says only with files taken on the D3X



Thats just what changed with the latest version. 



> Digital SLR Cameras 	D3X, D3, D2Xs, D2X, D2Hs, D2H, D1X, D1H, D1, D700, D300, D200, D100, D90, D80, D70S, D70, D60, D50, D40X, D40


----------

